# That was... Unexpected



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

This year has had some interesting events, so far. The one a few weeks ago really caught me off-guard.

I live in a new subdivision and there are still a large number of housed under construction. I have been here since 2009 and I regularly stop by the work sites and routinely see a large amount of materials in piles that are designated to be thrown away. There are fenced off areas where various things such as lumber, styrofoam, PVC conduit, HVAC ducting and other items have been cut and are being tossed away. Within a week, a truck comes and is loaded up and hauls everything away. 

One day,I had to work a little later than usual and, after getting the family responsibilities taken care of, I went out on one of my "dumpster diving" escapades. Well... I had found a few items and had loaded them into my truck when I see some headlights coming at me. It was late, but there are some occupied houses around me so I expected it to go around while I got in and prepared to drive away. 

The car was moving quicker than I thought it should in a residential neighborhood until I noticed it was a police car. He was coming from the opposite direction my car was facing and the officer rolled down his window and said "So what's going on tonight?" I told him I was picking up leftovers from the construction workers and he stepped out of his car. He started asking a variety of other questions when I realized what he was doing. He was wasting time until another officer could arrive. 

With both of them out of their cars they asked me to step out of my truck and to provide ID. I did and then they wanted to check my vehicle. While one looked at what I had, a few weather-beaten pallets, the other asked what I'm doing with this stuff. I explained that I use it for Halloween decorations and tried to paint a picture of one man's trash is another man's treasure.

They didn't appear to believe what I was saying until one asked exactly where I lived. I told them and then described how I had the yard decked out for the last two years. Surprisingly, the first officer remembered the singing face on my house last year. They then appeared ready to let me go and explained how there had be thefts of usable supplies on that side of the community and they figured they were about to catch someone in the act. I told them that I never touch any of the new stuff, I only grab the pieces in the throwaway piles. They stepped away and had a short conversation together and then let me go. They advised me not to do any more "recycling". And how I had almost been arrested.

I have been doing this same sweep through the community since 2009 and didn't realize that I had bothered anyone. I thought I was doing a good deed since I was using materials that woud have normally gone into a dump. And I also was saving some cash. Well, I guess it's true when they say "all good things must come to an end".


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow! Close call!!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah...I always ask permission before I "recycle". They always say yes, because it saves them money. Plus I never go at night because that very reason. Even if you get arrested, taken in, booked, and later let go....it's NOT worth the hassle and expense of scrap lumber. I'm SO glad it worked out for you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

I wasn't really thinking when I went out late. I just needed some supplies for some items I was working on and was feeling like I was running out of time for the big day. It was a hassle having to deal with the police that night but I don't have any hard feelings. It's good to know that people will get involved when something strange is going on. Also, that the police will come in a timely manner. I really wasn't there that long when they showed up.


----------

